

Scala has now one of the highest relative job trends in Indeed - eranation
http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+c%23%2C+clojure%2C+java%2C+javascript&l=&relative=1

======
zaydana
The absolute version of the graph, as opposed to the growth version, shows a
different story:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+c%23%2C+clojure%2C+java%2C+javascript%2C+php&l=)

The fastest growing languages also happen to be the languages with the least
jobs. I imagine Scala's growth will tail off a long time before it can compete
in sheer number of jobs with javascript or java.

~~~
eranation
Yep, known and painful, but the point of the post is to show it's _relatively_
growing, and doing so very fast. Many people (such as myself) look at the
absolute number and get discouraged, so this is a little good news to Scala
fans

------
agf
Try adding Objective-C to to the chart and then see which looks the highest.

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+objective...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+objective-c&l=&relative=1)

Edit: I'm sure there are tons of other examples of this, too, but Objective-C
seemed like the grossest omission.

~~~
eranation
Oops you are right, good point, I am not a mobile developer so only web and
desktop crossed my mind (also Indeed already has iOS on top 3 top trends on
the front page of /trends) How should I change the title to reflect it?
(though I think for non mobile developers it's still an important insight)

Edit: changed the title to be a little more correct, feel free to suggest how
to make it better

------
bdcravens
ColdFusion, a language derided by many, has more absolute job postings than
Scala, Clojure, and Groovy:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+coldfusion%2C+clo...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+coldfusion%2C+clojure%2C+groovy&l=)

(Of course, the obvious growth trend shows that won't always be the case)

This means .. absolutely nothing. The original linked chart showed little
more. I doubt Scala developers are excited by the day they finally catch up
with ColdFusion. The relative trend chart might lead one to believe that
they'd be better focusing on Scala than Java, even though there's about 100X
more jobs postings for Java. (per Indeed's data)

~~~
franze
now add html5
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+coldfusion%2C+clo...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+coldfusion%2C+clojure%2C+groovy%2C+html5&l=)
(yeah, i know it's not a programming language, but hey it's basically
javascript in recruiter speak)

------
zszugyi
Most of the search results for "scala" in my area (seattle) are not actually
Scala jobs, they just mention it, as in "experience with scala and 3 other
languages we don't actually use is a plus", so not sure how accurate the graph
is.

~~~
cgag
Yeah this is pretty important to note, it seems like most Clojure this job
posting are like this too unfortunately.

------
wslh
On LinkedIn Skills Scala grew 30% and Clojure 48%:

\- <http://www.linkedin.com/skills/skill/Scala>

\- <http://www.linkedin.com/skills/skill/Clojure>

~~~
eranation
Good point, those percentages are people with those skills, so it means
Clojure has higher _supply_ growth than Scala, and (according to Indeed) Scala
has more _demand_ than Clojure (both in absolute numbers and in relative
growth) As much as I love Clojure, this moves the needle a bit toward Scala
regarding where I should put my focus on.

~~~
wslh
No, this numbers are year by year change, so putting your efforts on Clojure
seems the best option.

~~~
eranation
Still if Clojure has higher growth than Scala in people knowing it, but lower
growth than Scala in companies wanting to hire people knowing it, then sadly I
still have to disagree. Is my logic completely flawed?

~~~
wslh
Sorry, I don't think this is a 100% correct logic, but may be the grow in
LinkedIn shows some information that is not gathered at Indeed and the reverse
is also true.

LinkedIn shows that more people were adding the Clojure skill, it can be a new
skill within people who was working on a company for long and it doesn't
appear on Indeed. At the same time Indeed captures recruiting alternatives but
when the job was published (not on alternative and important channels like
presenting an acquaintance)

------
ekm2
Substitute jQuery for Javascript and the graph's trend becomes very different.

~~~
eranation
Yes, but I tried to focus on Languages, not libraries / frameworks.

The reason I posted it was

1) most people think (at least I did) that Scala has no jobs (well, absolute
job count is still low, but it's encouraging to know it's growing fast)

2) my surprise, as it seems that Indeed changed the algorithm of the graph,
few months back it was a different picture (Scala was behind Clojure for
example)

3) seems the trend is faster than Ruby, which is interesting

------
Mikera
That chart is statistically meaningless.

It just shows % change since an arbitrary date in the past. Obviously, since
different languages are on different parts of the growth curve, it results in
a pretty unfair comparison. In particular, it will give very high values for
any language that happened to be starting from a very small base at the
beginning of the time period under consideration.

log of absolute values would be a _much_ more interesting chart.

------
stattt
Since the length of the sample is small the variance is big, so the numbers
obtained for the conclusion are noisy, (random effect has a big impact).

Sea reference hear for some comments are the law of small numbers, the most
dangerous equations and the like <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4893258>

------
RusAlex
If you add node.js to the end of list, the graph will be more interesting
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=scala%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+c%2B%2B%2C+c%23%2C+clojure%2C+java%2C+javascript%2Cnode.js&l=&relative=1)

~~~
eranation
Yes, but as I said, I tried to limit this to programming languages, not
frameworks or libraries.

